# Custom guitar straps



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of a business in Houston that makes custom leather guitar straps? I would like to buy one for a graduation gift.

Thanks


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I found this guy on a quick google search. http://www.americandragseats.com/


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out Double J in Yoakum. Their website is doublejsaddlery.com

I bought one for a friend last year. They are top notch and will get as "custom" as you want.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

My sis-in-law used to work at the prison in Palestine, they had a leather shop there. She had one of the inmates make me a custom strap for Christmas that is really nice. Maybe you can try Huntsville?


----------

